# GTK+ 2.x



## Astro25 (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je travaille sous XCode, et j'aurais besoin d'utiliser GTK+ 2.quelquechose 
Or, je n'arrive pas à installer ce maudit GTK. 

Quelqu'un sait comment faire ?

Cordialement,


----------



## Larme (30 Avril 2013)

Qu'as-tu essayé ?
Pourquoi est-ce que cela ne marche pas (message d'erreur ?)
Quelle version d'XCode ? Quelle version de l'OS ? La version de GTK est compatible avec les deux ?


----------



## Astro25 (30 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir Larme,

Merci de me répondre !
Alors voici les précisions : j'utilise Snow Leopard (10.6.8) et xCode 3.2.6, i.e la version la plus à jour pour SL.
Au niveau de mes essais infructueux, j'ai commencé par installer MacPorts, et ce, sans soucis.
Par la suite, le tout est de trouver le package ou le framework GTK.
Normalement, d'après un de mes profs, il devrait pouvoir être extrait de X11.
Je lance donc la commande dans le Terminal : sudo port install gtk variants + quartz ou sudo port install gtk2.0+ variants + quartz
Ca mouline, ça mouline, mais au bout de 10 minutes, ça me renvoie une erreur du style "Package Failure". Bon...
Du coup, je ne sais pas trop comment faire.
J'ai trouvé ça : http://www.ehow.com/how_8620987_install-gtk-mac.html et ça : http://www.andreagiavatto.com/wordpress/how-to-install-gtk2-on-mac-os-x-with-gtkada.html mais j'attends les avis d'experts !

Merci par avance,

Cordialement,


----------



## Astro25 (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Donc je peux faire des interfaces graphiques via Glade 3, mais toujours aucune solution pour GTK...
Le plus étonnant est que l'installation est "facile" sous Linux (Ubuntu) et Windows (XP, 7 et 8 je ne sais pas), alors que rien ne fonctionne sous OS X SL...
Bref, si vous avez des pistes, je suis preneur !

Cordialement,


----------



## Astro25 (3 Mai 2013)

Personne ne peut aider un désespéré de GTK ? 

Merci pour votre bon coeur


----------



## Astro25 (7 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Bon, alors j'ai continué à chercher, mais rien n'y fait, XCode ne reconnait pas #include <gtk/gtk.h>
J'ai alors essayé de trouver le chemin exact du fichier, et effectivement, il existe.
En remplaçant dans le include le gtk/gtk.h, je n'ai plus d'erreur sur la directive pré-processeur, mais rien n'y fait, les fonctions gtk ne sont pas reconnues...
Donc, que faire ? :mouais:
Je précise que pour coder en GTK, j'ouvre un projet Invite de commande en C, car impossible de créer un projet GTK... :hein:

Merci par avance !


----------



## Astro25 (14 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche toujours, mais sans résultat...
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce que contient exactement gtk.h ? 
Parce que j'ai plusieurs fichiers qui ont ce nom...

Merci 

Cordialement,


----------



## Astro25 (17 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Personne ne veut me prêter son gtk.h ? 
Sans rire, pourquoi ais-je différents fichiers avec ce nom ?

Cordialement,


----------



## Astro25 (26 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Du nouveau sous le soleil, XCode semble détecter gtk/gtk.h, mais refuse toujours de compiler correctement...
Des idées ?

Merci par avance !

Cordialement,


----------



## Nyx0uf (27 Mai 2013)

Les messages d'erreurs de compile ça pourrait aider...


----------



## Astro25 (29 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Ben, en gros, il y a toutes les erreurs liées à GTK, c'est-à-dire : 
"Gtk/gtk.h : invalid file or directory"
ou 
"Gtk/gtk.h : corrupt file".
Ah 

Bref, je ne comprends pas trop d'où ça vient...

Merci !


----------



## Larme (29 Mai 2013)

"Gtk/gtk.h : invalid file or directory"
Y'a un fichier gtk.h dans l'tout ? Y'a un dossier GtK ?


----------



## tonrain (29 Mai 2013)

C'est surtout que je ne vois pas pourquoi tu installes gtk via MacPorts pour ensuite l'utiliser avec Xcode, ça ne marche pas comme ça: faut installer la version Mac de GTK ou alors, il faut compiler sans utiliser Xcode en utilisant les outils Unix fournis avec Xcode en utilisant la console.

(Je dis peut-être de la merde aussi).

Et ça ? http://www.siteduzero.com/informati...interface-avec-gtk/installer-gtk-sous-macos-x ?


----------



## Astro25 (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses !
Donc, j'ai installé une version GTK pour Mac, mais XCode semble me dire qu'elle est non valide.
J'avais essayé le Tuto du Site du Zéro, mais sans succès non plus.
Je vais réessayer, sait-on jamais 
Pour répondre à Larme, oui, il y a bien un dossier GTK dans l'histoire !
Et pour ce qui est de MacPorts, d'après mon prof, ça permet d'installer toutes les améliorations de GTK 3 à partir d'une distribution Unix. Bref, ça m'a l'air assez compliqué tout ça 

Je réessaye, et je vous tiens au courant !

Cordialement,


----------

